# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قــسم روابط مواقع الدعم الفني Free Support Links مساعدة :  اريد حل من اهل الخبره

## خالد طلال

عندي جهاز لاب توب عليه ويندوز 7 32 بيت وعندي بوكس تورنيدو فبحاول اني انزل تعريفhwkفلا يقبل بعطيني انو في مشكله ما الحل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> عندي جهاز لاب توب عليه ويندوز 7 32 بيت وعندي بوكس تورنيدو فبحاول اني انزل تعريفhwkفلا يقبل بعطيني انو في مشكله ما الحل بارك الله فيكم

  جرب هذا driver     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm_bouali

أخي الكريم تستطيع تنزيل الدريفر من هنا      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أخي أنصحك بستعمال أكسبي pack3 هي الافضل في تعامل مع أغلب بوكسات أما win7  فهي جميلة لكن فيها بعض مشاكل بتوفيق

----------


## esmial

افضل شي sp3

----------


## سمير الليل

أخي أنصحك بستعمال أكسبي pack3 هي الافضل في تعامل مع أغلب بوكسات أما win7  فهي جميلة لكن فيها بعض مشاكل بتوفيق

----------


## king of royal

تم غلق الموضوع لعدم متابعه صاحبه مغلق

----------

